# Kids these days



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

To combat the Xbox generation, every so often, I take the neighbour's kid shooting with me & at 14, he's a much better kid than I ever was - it's interesting to see how the testosterone and hormones changes a kid at this age. You'll see, he's a pretty funny guy & I enjoy his company.

Yesterday, we went shooting a whole bunch of aerosol cans that I've been saving up.

I work with a bunch of guys who's job it is to investigate faulty aerosols that have been returned. Once they are done with them, they save em for me 






Thanks for watching


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Bravo!  The aerosols never stood a chance  Good job taking the young man shooting he is funny


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Give that lad some square steel ammo ... that will do the job. Alternatively, try some rebar cutoffs. Good on ya for taking the boy out with you.

By the way, where did you get all those aerosols?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> Give that lad some square steel ammo ... that will do the job. Alternatively, try some rebar cutoffs. Good on ya for taking the boy out with you.
> 
> By the way, where did you get all those aerosols?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I do work for a company that manufactures these products so whenever they do not work like they are supposed to, for whatever reason, they are called in, investigated and exposed of.

The guys who deal with these things save the cans up for me & I'm only too happy to help them dispose of it.

Cheers for the ammo tip. Do you think 8mm hexnuts would also work?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It takes a village, man...good on you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video!!!! You two make a great team.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

roirizla said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Give that lad some square steel ammo ... that will do the job. Alternatively, try some rebar cutoffs. Good on ya for taking the boy out with you.
> ...


The hex nuts would be a good thing to try if you can get them cheaply. The point is ... to have a point! ... or at least an edge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

